# One Battery or Two?



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2016)

Are there any advantages/disadvantages of having 1 LB of 225 AH as opposed to 2 x 110 AH Batteries?

I am thinking of something along these lines;

12V 225 AH Xplorer? Leisure Battery - Alpha Batteries


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 26, 2016)

Oooffft! For a moment there I thought that said £169.99 for a battery.


So how long does that last off grid, without watching tv or movies


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2016)

Static Camper said:


> Depends on your usage personally I would go for 2 Trojan t125 6 volt traction batteries



I might go that way Charlie.

Main consideration will be a 12v Compressor Fridge.


----------



## hextal (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah, I'd go for the Trojans.

At the risk of sounding like a stuck record 'leisure' betteries are invariably rebadged starter batteries sold at a premium.  So save your money and get starter batteries or opt for better discharge performance and get traction batteries.

50kg is gonna be a bit of a bugger to move around with ease.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jul 26, 2016)

Charlies option sounds better to me , besides I noticed that the one in your link has calcium technology not sure but pretty certain these need a higher charge rate than normal (14.8 v  I think)  ok if you have the right type of charger and / or alternator. The Trojans are tried and tested, and used by thousands.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2016)

FULL TIMER said:


> Charlies option sounds better to me , besides I noticed that the one in your link has calcium technology not sure but pretty certain these need a higher charge rate than normal (14.8 v  I think)  ok if you have the right type of charger and / or alternator. The Trojans are tried and tested, and used by thousands.



Thanks Mark.

I've just had a chat with Charlie on the phone, and I reckon that's the way I'm going.


----------



## rockape (Jul 26, 2016)

As I have the space I have 3 x 110ah batteries


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 26, 2016)

2x t125's 20amp charger and a solar pannel on roof, I just cant kill them, even when away over the winter off grid


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 26, 2016)

What amperage battery will your charger recharge?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> What amperage battery will your charger recharge?



I haven't bought the charger yet Wil.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 26, 2016)

My pair uses a 20amp charger that does about 7 functions and works really well, no probs over a yesr down the line


----------



## Rfs (Jul 26, 2016)

Forgive my ignorance; I assume 2 x T125 connected in series but sitting in space taken by single 12v LB?


----------



## David & Ann (Jul 26, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Are there any advantages/disadvantages of having 1 LB of 225 AH as opposed to 2 x 110 AH Batteries?
> 
> I am thinking of something along these lines;
> 
> 12V 225 AH Xplorer? Leisure Battery - Alpha Batteries



You will be carrying less weight of an extra battery.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jul 26, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I haven't bought the charger yet Wil.



Rob for a decent charger etc I've always used products from Sterling Power Products always had great customer service and no complaints re their products , plenty of youtube videos this one is worth checking out re  battery choice etc  Charles Sterling discussing the range of batteries for the leisure market. - YouTube .


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2016)

Rfs said:


> Forgive my ignorance; I assume 2 x T125 connected in series but sitting in space taken by single 12v LB?



Correct.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 26, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Correct.



..............Although you are only doubling the voltage, not the AH. To do that you would have to put 2x12v in paralell. (if that makes sense!)


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 26, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Are there any advantages/disadvantages of having 1 LB of 225 AH as opposed to 2 x 110 AH Batteries?
> 
> I am thinking of something along these lines;
> 
> 12V 225 AH Xplorer? Leisure Battery - Alpha Batteries



I would say 2 would be better than one, but 1 225Ah will take up less space I would think, the more batteries you have the less punishment each battery gets, and the longer they will last, I have 4 110Ah Banner Energy Bull`s and 1 Gel 7Ah.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 26, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I would say 2 would be better than one, but 1 225Ah will take up less space I would think, the more batteries you have the less punishment each battery gets, and the longer they will last, I have 4 110Ah Banner Energy Bull`s and 1 Gel 7Ah.



Jesus !  I'm going to try and manage with 1 X 110 amp battery, what do you need 4 X 110 amps for ? I'm jealous.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 26, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Jesus !  I'm going to try and manage with 1 X 110 amp battery, what do you need 4 X 110 amps for ? I'm jealous.



Need that to start the genny LOL,

Just kiddin, runs the inverter, which runs the microwave, hair dryer, hair straighteners, sky box, telly, laptop ect, and that lot keep dishwasher (wife) going.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 26, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Jesus !  I'm going to try and manage with 1 X 110 amp battery, what do you need 4 X 110 amps for ? I'm jealous.



I presume your still gonna take yer genny in the new van


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 26, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I presume your still gonna take yer genny in the new van



Probably but going to see how I manage without the Sky box which used over 3 amps an hour.
I usually move about daily so will see how it goes.
Knowing me I will end up with another battery and solar lol !


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Jul 26, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Probably but going to see how I manage without the Sky box which used over 3 amps an hour.
> I usually move about daily so will see how it goes.
> Knowing me I will end up with another battery and solar lol !



You get those 12v spiderbox satt receivers, I tried one on loan from a mate, worked great, but the on screen menus weren't a patch on sky, so I installed the skybox under the seats next to the water tank. Theres also the 12v avtex with freesat but I`m sure you`ll know about them. Good luck with the new wheels.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi, apart from the obvious point that with 2 leisure batteries if one suffers some sort of failure then the other will still run the lights.

Having just one battery really is putting all your eggs in one basket and not something I would risk on an extended trip abroad.

The Murvi has 2x 125s connect to a 110 w solar panel which works perfectly.

Dezi


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 27, 2016)

Dezi said:


> Hi, apart from the obvious point that with 2 leisure batteries if one suffers some sort of failure then the other will still run the lights.
> 
> Having just one battery really is putting all your eggs in one basket and not something I would risk on an extended trip abroad.
> 
> ...



Agreed. We have two Varta 110 AH batteries + 100w solar panel and Schaudt LR1218 regulator. This setup has never given trouble running the Nespresso machine via the Stirling 1600w PSW inverter!
John


----------



## 4maddogs (Jul 27, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Probably but going to see how I manage without the Sky box which used over 3 amps an hour.
> I usually move about daily so will see how it goes.
> Knowing me I will end up with another battery and solar lol !



I use a load of power as well! I have a Humax recording sat box that I have to run through an inverter when not on hookup. The 12v lead just does not work for some reason. The box turns on and off again and does not start up properly. I don't know if it is possible to uprate the 12v feed if that is the problem, but that is beyond me.
I have 2 x 110 batteries. Solar is not much help as I mainly travel in Scotland, often in winter and move around a  fair bit.
It is worth buying decent batteries.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 27, 2016)

Rfs said:


> Forgive my ignorance; I assume 2 x T125 connected in series but sitting in space taken by single 12v LB?



I modified the area where the original lb was made a new box and steel frame, hangs underneath mh so no floor space taken up


----------



## andromeda (Jul 27, 2016)

*Nightmare*

Looking at a modest amount of extra of extra power for Leo. Completely mind blown by the differing advice. I have one leisure battery that lasts about 3 days if I'm careful and don't run hot water and heating too much. So far I've been advised the following: Solar panels, on roof or portable. Later currently not pos this year. Hassle of portable pointed out and also how little return I might get. An extra battery to do a change over so if one runs down disconnect and put in other. The latest advice is a generator! A decent Honda is too expensive. I want to run pump, a telly occasionally, hot air heating when cold and hot water shower, charge my phone and iPad. On my one I can manage but my passengers are more demanding. I'm beginning to think I should have kept Gertie!:help::help:


----------



## hextal (Jul 27, 2016)

andromeda said:


> Looking at a modest amount of extra of extra power for Leo. Completely mind blown by the differing advice. I have one leisure battery that lasts about 3 days if I'm careful and don't run hot water and heating too much. So far I've been advised the following: Solar panels, on roof or portable. Later currently not pos this year. Hassle of portable pointed out and also how little return I might get. An extra battery to do a change over so if one runs down disconnect and put in other. The latest advice is a generator! A decent Honda is too expensive. I want to run pump, a telly occasionally, hot air heating when cold and hot water shower, charge my phone and iPad. On my one I can manage but my passengers are more demanding. I'm beginning to think I should have kept Gertie!:help::help:



What not just connect a 2nd battery in parallel?

It's not perfect as you'd ideally have well matched batteries, but it's not the end of the world, and you'll achieve your needs for relatively little outlay in a simple way.

How do you charge the battery you have, alternator, site hook-up?


----------



## rockape (Jul 27, 2016)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I would say 2 would be better than one, but 1 225Ah will take up less space I would think, the more batteries you have the less punishment each battery gets, and the longer they will last, I have 4 110Ah Banner Energy Bull`s and 1 Gel 7Ah.


There is a saying " If your going to kill an elephant, use enough gun". Some don't want a gennie and may not travel enough to fully charge your battery (ies), but the more the merrier unless weight and space is an issue.


----------



## Tompa (Jul 27, 2016)

I have 2x110 but instead of wiring them together I extended the cables and fitted quick release clamps. If one runs low I can swop to the other. It also means I can charge one while using the other. It makes more sense to me than wiring them both together, you may as well fit a bigger battery if you are going to do that. I also have a solar panel and in the 4 years I,ve had the van I,ve never had a battery go flat so I suppose it,s a belt and braces thing.
                     Cheers,   Tompa.


----------



## molly 2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Tompa said:


> I have 2x110 but instead of wiring them together I extended the cables and fitted quick release clamps. If one runs low I can swop to the other. It also means I can charge one while using the other. It makes more sense to me than wiring them both together, you may as well fit a bigger battery if you are going to do that. I also have a solar panel and in the 4 years I,ve had the van I,ve never had a battery go flat so I suppose it,s a belt and braces thing.
> Cheers,   Tompa.


 i do the same my solar panel copes fine in summer when you dont need it, usless  in winter when you do , i  take a spare battery .


----------



## Tompa (Jul 28, 2016)

Hairydog
 If they both go flat you,re stuffed, at least I get a warning half way and can do something about it. Both my batteries still charge up fine after 4 years, I alternate them every few months so they are regularly charged/discharged.
                                                                                 Tompa.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 28, 2016)

Dezi said:


> Hi, apart from the obvious point that with 2 leisure batteries if one suffers some sort of failure then the other will still run the lights.
> 
> Having just one battery really is putting all your eggs in one basket and not something I would risk on an extended trip abroad.
> 
> ...



Ditto that... I recently had one of my two leisure batteries go 'smelly' on me.. peace of mind to know that had I been in the wild, I would still have had 12v power.


----------



## Livotlout (Jul 30, 2016)

Go with Trojans Rob....my two t105's are three years old and good as new.....charging regime and maintenance by Trojan must be followed......see internet for their extensive guides... Now in ninth week of our Norway trip.....no hook ups...with freezer on permanently, TV and computer min. use..also phone charging , SOG and led 's...,Alec and Mary....


nb : 2 x 100 watt solar into Xantrex C40


----------



## Robmac (Jul 30, 2016)

Livotlout said:


> Go with Trojans Rob....my two t105's are three years old and good as new.....charging regime and maintenance by Trojan must be followed......see internet for their extensive guides... Now in ninth week of our Norway trip.....no hook ups...with freezer on permanently, TV and computer min. use..also phone charging , SOG and led 's...,Alec and Mary....
> 
> 
> nb : 2 x 100 watt solar into Xantrex C40



Nice one Alec.

Hope you and Mary are having a good time. Hopefully see you soon. Maybe Halloween? I'll be at Gaz and Angie's on my way back from the Falkirk meet.


----------



## Livotlout (Jul 30, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Nice one Alec.
> 
> Hope you and Mary are having a good time. Hopefully see you soon. Maybe Halloween? I'll be at Gaz and Angie's on my way back from the Falkirk meet.



Defo. for Halloween.....


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jul 31, 2016)

*220v stuff in a van*

As a policy, you need to eliminate as much 220v stuff as you can get away with.

Most stuff used in vans can be replaced with 12v stuff. Anything with an AC adaptor can be run directly off the batteries. 
The earlier reference to a skybox drawing 4a is just a waste of battery capacity.

Here is a very good replacement unit GENUINE OPENBOX V8S HD Freesat Smart TV Satellite Receiver Box For Skybox F5S UK | eBay for £30 odd quid, runs off 12v and replaces the standard sky-brick.
Gas kettles eliminate the very heavy draw of an electric kettle - which usually run at 3KW (look at the label)

Plenty of 12v tellies out there.
Laptop chargers are available that run off a 12v cigar socket.
Electric toasters - use the gas grill.
Hair driers (??!!) stick your head out of the window !
Iron - don't - unless you are on a camp site.

Just saying...

James


----------



## wisper (Aug 4, 2016)

I have banner energy bull 250ah X 2 bit expensive but they are fantastic
just got to sort my charge system out then everything is sorted 

Paul


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2016)

wobblyjim said:


> As a policy, you need to eliminate as much 220v stuff as you can get away with.
> 
> Most stuff used in vans can be replaced with 12v stuff. Anything with an AC adaptor can be run directly off the batteries.
> The earlier reference to a skybox drawing 4a is just a waste of battery capacity.
> ...



I am not convinced about this semi-fanatical idea of getting rid of everything AC.
My laptop charger works off the inverter and draws just what the transformer says it should and I don't have the extra expense of buying a new adapter. 
Even if I did get one, still need to use an inverter for my Printer and battery charger (for tools).
Yes, you can get a 12V TV, and I have one, but if I wanted to watch Sky TV, then you are stuck with a Sky Box whch runs off AC unless you strip down the insides and adapt the power  - a 12V Freesat box is not a substitute if the channels you want are Sky Subscription ones.
Inverters are not the product of the devil and are not horrendously inefficient as some seem to think.

Maybe some want to do this "Mains Elimination" thing, but not everyone wants to compromise in the same way and good on them as each to their own.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Aug 4, 2016)

wildebus said:


> I am not convinced about this semi-fanatical idea of getting rid of everything AC.
> My laptop charger works off the inverter and draws just what the transformer says it should and I don't have the extra expense of buying a new adapter.
> Even if I did get one, still need to use an inverter for my Printer and battery charger (for tools).
> Yes, you can get a 12V TV, and I have one, but if I wanted to watch Sky TV, then you are stuck with a Sky Box whch runs off AC unless you strip down the insides and adapt the power  - a 12V Freesat box is not a substitute if the channels you want are Sky Subscription ones.
> ...





Yup, 240AC for me too, and the inverter only draws the current that's required. I can just hear her when i tell her no hair straighteners, stick your head out the window and no Sky box or microwave or toaster, not to mention the gas used boiling the kettle all day.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2016)

If your inverter is working like that, then it is faulty or just rubbish and that is a fact.

I checked the effeciency of my inverter (not a fancy one, not an expensive one) and the difference between power in and power out in minimal (talking a few percent).
Tested on multiple and varing devices and same story.

So I will have to repeat my own (correct  ) opinion... inverters are NOT hopelessly inefficient - unless one decides to run a bad one.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2016)

hairydog said:


> It's your opinion, based on ignorance. Not a fact. Inverters can be 90% efficient, but most (including mine) are less than 85%. Pure sine wave ones are less efficient and unless you have a PSW one, the laptop adapter will run at no more than 60% efficiency, whatever you do.
> 
> You claim that the power in and power out are about the same, but you're not comparing the power into the inverter with the power into the laptop, are you? You probably don't even have a way to measure that. Run it for an hour and see if both the inverter and the power supply are stone cold:  if they're not, they're wasting power.



Sorry, but you are wrong and a right arrogant know-all to boot who likes to make sweeping statements about their lifestyle being right and any that are different to it is wrong!
I will answer some points and after that, will just ignore your reply as clearly you and I will never agree, so there is little point in further discussion.

1) I plugged an AC meter into a mains socket and the adapter lead into that and looked at the power usage
2) Repeated the process, but this time the mains socket was supplied by the Inverter
3) I compared the power usage displayed by the AC Monitor with the power usage recorded by my Battery Monitor
4) I am comparing the power usage of the AC adapter for the laptop on mains with the power usage of the AC Adapter when powered by the inverter. That is my criteria, not eliminating design inefficiencies of AC adapters.
5) Sounds like your inverter sucks. Mine does not get too hot to touch and the laptop AC adapter is fine as well.
6) Every device has a degree of power wastage and that is a fact - running something on DC does not eliminate power wastage.

Just image I am a TV and then you can ignore me (and I will go to that "ignore user" list and do likewise  )
:goodnight:


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Aug 7, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Sorry, but you are wrong and a right arrogant know-all to boot who likes to make sweeping statements about their lifestyle being right and any that are different to it is wrong!..................................................................................



Good and accurate observation,there's quite a few like that on here.Next thing is you'll be told that you're a bit slow and lacking in education and moral fibre,best to just ignore them.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 7, 2016)

hairydog said:


> Charge your laptop with a 12v laptop power supply.



*WHAT* - that is a dc converter changing 12v to 19v (approx) and is about the least efficient method of charging there is.


----------



## hextal (Aug 7, 2016)

You know, it's possible to have differing opinions without chucking toys out of the pram.

Running a laptop from an inverter is certainly not the most efficient thing in the world as you're converting 12v DC to 230V AC and then converting 230V AC to something like 19V DC (with losses in both stages).  However, neither is it the end of the world to have some losses in order to have a nice simple means of just plugging a laptop into a standard socket.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 7, 2016)

hextal said:


> You know, it's possible to have differing opinions without chucking toys out of the pram.
> 
> Running a laptop from an inverter is certainly not the most efficient thing in the world as you're converting 12v DC to 230V AC and then converting 230V AC to something like 19V DC (with losses in both stages).  However, neither is it the end of the world to have some losses in order to have a nice simple means of just plugging a laptop into a standard socket.



NO its not. :mad2: :baby:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 7, 2016)

hextal said:


> You know, it's possible to have differing opinions without chucking toys out of the pram.
> 
> Running a laptop from an inverter is certainly not the most efficient thing in the world as you're converting 12v DC to 230V AC and then converting 230V AC to something like 19V DC (with losses in both stages).  However, neither is it the end of the world to have some losses in order to have a nice simple means of just plugging a laptop into a standard socket.



Agreed, in practice we try to plug the laptop into the inverter when we are travelling, then it doesn't drag the batteries down.


----------



## hextal (Aug 7, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> NO its not. :mad2: :baby:



Is too is too. Times infinity.


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 7, 2016)

hextal said:


> Is too is too. Times infinity.



Same +1 ner ner shove it up yer bum.


----------



## hextal (Aug 7, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> Same +1 ner ner shove it up yer bum.



You win this round, but I'll be back. With a bigger pram. And more toys.


----------



## DaveC (Aug 8, 2016)

*One or Two Batteries*



Dezi said:


> Hi, apart from the obvious point that with 2 leisure batteries if one suffers some sort of failure then the other will still run the lights.
> 
> Having just one battery really is putting all your eggs in one basket and not something I would risk on an extended trip abroad.
> 
> ...



Usually if one battery goes down on a multi battery system, it pulls the other one down with it so that argument does not work.
My Autotrail Mohican had two 85ah batteries so I replaced them with one Alpha AGM 230ah and 2 x 150 watt solar panels through a MPPT controller. I'm usually showing between 13.9 to 14.2 volts in average daylight and don't economise with lights or TV etc. I carry a Honda generator but never need to use it.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 9, 2016)

hairydog said:


> Well done. You win the prize for the most inaccurate comment on the entire forum. I'm really impressed by your comprehensive wrongness.



Aw shucks, you say the sweetest things.

Fraid I lost confidence in anything you say after you quoted in the 'solar' thread about a 12v battery  "because the *six 2v* cells are wired in series"


----------

